# Thoughts on Soap Maker Software



## soapsydaisy

I recently started using the Soap Maker Pro software. I am feeling a little micromanaged by this software. I dislike that there isn't flexibility built in for the user. I am trying to create an invoice and the program will not allow me to because I did not log when I created the batch. Now I am trying to log the batch I made and it is telling me I don't have enough supplies. I purchased the program to store my recipes, calculate costs and create invoices. I didn't realize all of the components are tied together.

I guess if it is a resource that you use religiously it is great. I have a lot of my soap recipes memorized and often do not need to reference the recipes so I am finding this software difficult to work with. I will admit I am somewhat of a free spirit so this program might not be for me. 

Has anyone felt like this? Any pointers?


----------



## guiceman

Try; Soapmaking Recipe Software & Lye Calculator

Recipe builder, lye calculator, inventory tracker, batch creation, cost analysis.


----------



## soapsydaisy

Juiceman, did you switch to a Quickbooks like program? I was thinking about QB, I used it when I worked in an office and it was very user friendly.


----------



## soapsydaisy

If you could make a program that runs like Quickbooks and Soapcalc you might give Soapmaker a run for their money. Honestly, I am selling but I don't have a large operation, I don't need them to track my supplies. If I am running low on something I usually notice and order on my own before it is a problem. I don't need my soap program to manage every aspect of my business. Plus, it isn't really user friendly and the interface looks like it is from the 1980s.


----------



## Marilyna

I've never seen a need for it.  I always liked to do my invoices on Quickbooks.  I didn't use it to track inventory.  Just bought a used copy on EBay.

I do costing in Excel.


----------



## savonierre

I have used SM3 for years and love it. I can do exactly what I want to do with it..I do have everything in it since day one..recipes, oils etc and all venue and wholesale clients.


----------



## lsg

The same here, I have SM3 Pro.  Once you enter all the information concerning ingredient properties, sales tax, etc., you should be good to go.


----------



## lpstephy85

I bought this and honestly don't care for it either. I went to input my recipe that I had ran through SoapCalc and nothing will match up. I had a 48oz recipe and my bars range between 3.5-4.5 oz. and there are 12 of them (I am terrible at cutting ). I couldn't get the weight of each bar to even out or if I put in the total oil weight, it would try to tell me that I have more bar then I do (which might have been if I cut more even :roll. Eventually when I start selling, I want to be able to track my profits. I don't need to make recipes in it because I can use SoapCalc for that. Would Quickbooks allow me more flexibility?


----------



## savonierre

SM3 cannot account for the way we cut, it works out well for me with the bar size etc, I use a tank to cut because I cannot cut a straight bar of soap..

Quickbooks might work, I track everything in SM3, from oils to packing etc..


----------



## soapsydaisy

Quickbooks will allow you to make invoices, track expenses, purchase orders, sales accounts and more. It allows a little more user flexibility than the SMS. The only thing I really like about the SMS is that it calculates your cost per bar/batch but you can get that with a formatted excel spreadsheet.


----------



## lpstephy85

soapsydaisy said:


> Quickbooks will allow you to make invoices, track expenses, purchase orders, sales accounts and more. It allows a little more user flexibility than the SMS. The only thing I really like about the SMS is that it calculates your cost per bar/batch but you can get that with a formatted excel spreadsheet.



Thanks! I'll probably go the spreadsheet route since I already have it and know how to use it. I could probably master SM3 if I had someone show me in person. Oh well.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## lsg

lpstephy85 said:


> I bought this and honestly don't care for it either. I went to input my recipe that I had ran through SoapCalc and nothing will match up. I had a 48oz recipe and my bars range between 3.5-4.5 oz. and there are 12 of them (I am terrible at cutting ). I couldn't get the weight of each bar to even out or if I put in the total oil weight, it would try to tell me that I have more bar then I do (which might have been if I cut more even :roll. Eventually when I start selling, I want to be able to track my profits. I don't need to make recipes in it because I can use SoapCalc for that. Would Quickbooks allow me more flexibility?


SoapCalc, although a great resource is not infallible. I love the SoapMaker program because it stores my recipes, my supplies, the INCI codes for the supplies and my inventory. On the sales side, it will store your products, your sales etc., these affect your inventory and that is shown in the amount of supplies left. It takes some effort to set up and enter all of the information; but once that is done, it is an amazing tool.


----------



## HopeSoap

*soapmaker Pro 3*

I just purchased it online and I DID NOT receive the immediate download link as advertised on the website...now I am questioning whether it is a legit site, but I guess it is if you many of the forum members have purchased it...perhaps I should cancel since I paid and received nothing yet!:sad:


----------



## Jaccart789

I am waiting... hopefully one day it will be available for Mac. I am a Mac snob. LOL


----------



## Lindy

I have SM3 Pro and there is no way I would be without it.  I use Sage 50 for my accounting because I want a proper set of books and proper invoices for my wholesale accounts.  I don't use any of the accounting functions in SM3 at all.  I do use the batch numbers for not only my product but also with the ingredients.  Once you take the time to learn it rather than it learn you, you will find that it is a superior program.


----------



## Dorymae

Quickbooks is fine for basic accounting.  That however is all you are going to get.  You could use any basic accounting software there are many out there and some are free to use.

When you want something for a soaping business - not just the basic, but you want to be able to track both inventory and goods, as well as your basic accounting then you want SM3.

I should note here that you can indeed get Quickbooks for inventory but it will cost you over $400 for a single license.

Personally I've used many different accounting softwares and quickbooks is not one I like.  Accounting is to be accountable and quickbooks has too many easy ways to change the books.  Unless you have a background in accounting this can lead to many problems if you don't realize what your ledgers are connected to.  You might make a change to one ledger never realizing that by doing so you are also changing another account, which quickbooks doesn't do for you automatically.  So if you don't know what else needs adjusting your books will become entirely wrong.

The more expensive programs don't allow this and will not let you make a change to one without the other.  A example of this is Sage accounting (formerly Peachtree).  Again these are more expensive than quickbooks, so not usually a great choice for a small soap maker.

If you haven't used an accounting program I would recommend very highly that you get to know the pros and cons of any program you are thinking of using.  Figure out what you want from the program and then you will better be able to judge what will work best for you.

(Note: Just because I don't care for quickbooks does not mean it wouldn't be a great choice for you.  Just do your research because no one has money to throw away.((and if you do throw it my way!!))


----------



## Lindy

I started out with QuickBooks and I too found that it wasn't doing the work in the background leaving a proper "paper" trail.  I now use Sage and find it a far superior program...


----------



## coffeetime

HopeSoap said:


> I just purchased it online and I DID NOT receive the immediate download link as advertised on the website...now I am questioning whether it is a legit site, but I guess it is if you many of the forum members have purchased it...perhaps I should cancel since I paid and received nothing yet!:sad:




Check your junk mail folder, as my Outlook often funnels the emails for SM3 updates into the junk folder. If not, just email and let them know that you haven't gotten the download email yet.


----------



## eucalypta

> Plus, it isn't really user friendly and the* interface looks like it is from the 1980s*.



It probably is...

The program assumes you start from zero, while you're probably stocked up sufficiently.

*@soapsydaisy*
One way to get started is to create a fake purchase order listing everything you have in stock.
Use a non-existent supplier (called "Stock" for example); so you'll recognize that later on.
Ten you're good to go.

I had the same issues as you do, and to be honest, I rarely use the program.


----------



## reinbeau

You can adjust your cuts, you can change how many bars per batch you do, as well as change each individual batch.  It's totally customizable, you just have to enter the data and learn how to use it.  I can assure you Quickbooks has its own learning curve.  I started out with SM3 Pro and love it.  It's a fantastic database.  You do have to 'make' your batch, but all you have to do is enter the recipe once - then you can go by memory, just 'make' it, and you're good to go.  If you have any questions ask and someone can help you, including me - I might be a new soaper but I'm an old database admin and understand most of the program.


----------



## Jeanea

Sm3 is the bomb. I agree with others, male sure you set it all up and everything will run smoothly. The trick is to stay on top of entering your shipments and purchase and you'll be fine


----------



## KristaY

Is SM3 a huge and complicated program to use? I use Quick Books for my husband's business now so am very familiar with it but it took me FOREVER to not have to refer to the operator's manual all the time. :sad: For those of you that have used both, have you found SM3 to be more user friendly? Are the tutorials helpful when you get stuck on something?


----------



## reinbeau

It is a thorough program, with its own learning curve.  You enter your inventory (with the prices you paid, plus the shipping, which factors in), enter your recipes, and then 'make' your soap batches.  You need to start from a baseline if you're already in business - if you're new, like me, the hardest part is just entering everything.  Once it's all in keep up with it, and it works just fine.  There's a Yahoo group for help, and you can always ask questions here, in the soap groups on Facebook, someone can help you.


----------



## lsg

I think that it user friendly. As reinbou stated, enter all the info concerning each supply as it is entered into the program. The program comes with a small tutorial for each section, just click on the "Help" button. The software maker also has a section of frequently asked question on their website. You might start with Soapmaker Lite and upgrade later on.


----------



## Dahila

Did you lately checked SM3 for updates?  It seems that the software is gone


----------



## reinbeau

The software most assuredly is not gone. It is very much in development.


----------

